# ***Bellator 131 Tito Ortiz vs Stephen Bonnar***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Figured this card needs a thread because honestly its kind of disappointing they put it the same night as the UFC.

Brooks/Chandler should be a solid fight, Manhoef is always violent and screw it I am kinda excited for the main event. Tito is gonna smash Bonnar because to be honest they are both past there prime but at least its clear when Tito's was. Bonnar was never that good and honestly I think Tito holds an advantage in every aspect of MMA.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Chandler has a lot of potential but he's too wild and has no discipline whatsoever. He was able to get away with it for a while but facing guys like Alvarez and Brooks, you can't do that and hopefully he learned from that.

I have Chandler by UD. Wouldn't be surprised if Brooks won though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Chandler is frustrating to watch.
He's either too wild or too cautious. Needs to find a medium.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I remember when people said Chandler could beat Pettis.
He looked awful in this fight. One of the first things you learn is to keep your damn hands up, I swear Chandler's fundamentals are ******* atrocious.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha I don't think I've ever seen someone out on their feet quite like that. His mind went on vacation for a few seconds there.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been saying that Chandler is overrated for quite a while now. Glad he lost, Brooks is a tough guy and deserved to fight for the title after he won their last fight


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm getting real tired of all these "controversial" endings, even though it wasn't really controversial. Brooks beat him up and Chandler had his hands down like a novice and got put out on his feet.

Brooks is all class. Great example of a champion.
I don't think he'll make much of a dent if he ever goes to the UFC, but no doubt he has talent.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> I'm getting real tired of all these "controversial" endings, even though it wasn't really controversial. Brooks beat him up and Chandler had his hands down like a novice and got put out on his feet.
> 
> Brooks is all class. Great example of a champion.
> I don't think he'll make much of a dent if he ever goes to the UFC, but no doubt he has talent.


I could see him being a mid level top 10 guy. He's improving with every fight though, so who knows


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I could see him being a mid level top 10 guy. He's improving with every fight though, so who knows


It's hard for me to get too excited about these guys now.
I remember honestly thinking that Chandler and Alvarez could beat everyone but Pettis and at the time Henderson. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

10-9 Ortiz due to that last TD.
This is awful.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

All it takes is one shot to Tito's body and he drops why hasn't Bonner even tried any? And yeah this is to UFC what WCW was to WWE....older and slower.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bonnar lands a few jabs, Tito lands a hard shot, Bonnar moves, rinse and repeat. Throw in a Tito TD every now and then and that's the fight haha.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew they would fight like old people **** in the third.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this an old-timers league?

[edit] Bonnar via Leonard Garcia judging. (not like I care at all either way)


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Classy Tito flipping Bonner the bird when Bonner's back was turned. Please give it to Bonner judges Tito is such a piece of shit.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bonnar is so bad. Wow.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Classy Tito flipping Bonner the bird when Bonner's back was turned. Please give it to Bonner judges Tito is such a piece of shit.


Hopefully QRJ dights Tito next.
I was rooting for Tito because Bonnar is a cheating prick, but Tito has been a longstanding embarrassment to the sport


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WHy make this a main event


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel greasy for having watched that.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Wow both guys looked horrible. Tito scored a few takedowns and did absolutely nothing, Bonnar's striking looked more sloppy than ever. Both guys were exhausted by rnd 2. Absolutely shit fight.

Bellator MMA - the home to all old, washed up ex-UFC fighters. 

I hope they don't make an Ortiz/Bonnar 2…..fuc* me who am I kidding they probably will.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never been so confused watching MMA as I was tonight watching Bellator. They seem to be mixing in great fights with utter garbage. And a main event that could well be staged. Weird .


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I see a trilogy in the making.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

God damn Tito is a ******* prick, wow.
I hope someone ****s his world up in his next fight.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Did anyone really think Bonnar would win? His takedown defense has always been really bad. The guy got beat by a way passed his prime Mark Coleman, and I'd say Bonnar was better then than he is now. I figured it would be ugly, but I saw it as a lock for Tito, despite him being passed his prime as well. Slow or not, he's still a wrestler, and that right there is a bad match up for a guy like Bonnar.

Look at that, Tito has a win streak going.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OK Bellator, you got it out of the way now. Stop promoting Ortiz like he is Main Event material, stop the Pro Wrestling bullshit as it is super embarrassing!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Now now guys the altitude in mexico greatly affected both fighters


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This fight made my balls hurt


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey now, these guy's brought it back to the MMA roots with the sloppy technique, bad cardio and all that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Tito fought well. He outboxed a kick boxer. Thought his standup was decent for an old slow wrestler who has various metal rods around his body!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...What a great card. Joe Shilling pulled off an Impressive knockout. I'd love to see Shilling in the UFC.Tito & Bonnar looked better than they performed. Bonnar's "turd burgers" reference was out there. lol!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't if it's a cultural thing being from the UK and I've been following MMA for years. But I've never been completely clear why Tito arouses such strong reactions in people. I understand some people think he is a terrible person, but to me it seems all gossip magazine stuff. He's a decent MMA fighter, what the problem is?

Also bit confused by Stefan Bonnar he was once the good time all-American and then he turned into the "American Psycho" with his trademark mad eyes, what the heck is that all about. I do wish the fight had been more competitive, I'm against the use of steroids but in this case I would have made an exception for Stefan.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Anteries said:


> I don't if it's a cultural thing being from the UK and I've been following MMA for years. But I've never been completely clear why Tito arouses such strong reactions in people. I understand some people think he is a terrible person, but to me it seems all gossip magazine stuff. He's a decent MMA fighter, what the problem is?
> 
> Also bit confused by Stefan Bonnar he was once the good time all-American and then he turned into the "American Psycho" with his trademark mad eyes, what the heck is that all about. I do wish the fight had been more competitive, I'm against the use of steroids but in this case I would have made an exception for Stefan.


People that tend to have intense/strong personalities tend to elicit strong or polarized reactions from people.
Tito is someone who has a pretty strong personality. 

Tito is loud. He talks a lot of shit. 
Some people love it, some people hate it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I kind of like when he talks shit. I dislike when he mouths delusional stuff however..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TanyaJade said:


> People that tend to have intense/strong personalities tend to elicit strong or polarized reactions from people.
> 
> Tito is someone who has a pretty strong personality.
> 
> ...



but people want to watch Tito fight wether they are cheering him on or watching to see him get his ass kicked. The worst thing for a fighter is an indifferent audience 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> but people want to watch Tito fight wether they are cheering him on or watching to see him get his ass kicked. The worst thing for a fighter is an indifferent audience
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Oh no, I agree. 
I was just explaining why Tito elicits strong reactions from people. 
People with strong personalities usually get strong, polarized reactions.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Tito's problem is that he whined about his injuries, and when you do that in MMA a lot of fans lose respect for the fighter. 
Dismissed is the horrendous childhood he had with heroin addicted parents and crime from an early age which aren't exactly going to shape a balanced personality. If you ask me given the awful injuries he did have, and him still getting in the ring and beating the likes of Bader, almost locking up a choke on Rashad, he deserves lots of props. I give him a pass on the whining, the guy did it tough, and he is probably singularly the reason the UFC kept going at one point. In its darkest hour he was the only guy bringing in numbers. Ironically given it is McGregor getting all the press for his trash talk now and the one they are putting all their marketing behind, it was exactly the same back in the day with Tito and Mezger/Shamrock/Lions Den etc.


----------

